

Startup Law 101 - Legal tips for setting up your startup - grellas
http://grellas.com/faq_business_startup_005.html

======
larryfreeman
Nice set of basic legal topics for first-time entrepeneurs:

* LLC vs Corporation

* Is it better for a start up to incorporate in Delaware

* How should one go about protecting intellectual property

